# Moas x 2012



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Mother of All Shoots will be held March 2-4, 2012 at the Agri-Centre Westerner Park in Red Deer, Alberta. Our new website is up and running at http://www.motherofallshoots.com/ It's our Tenth Anniversay! ONE YOU WON'T WANNA MISS! Online registrations are now being accepted. If you wish to shoot as a group, please have everyone in the group register and then send an email to [email protected] with a list of the people in your group.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice site...

I think there's a few from the local club that want to try and make it this year.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill be there for sure to shoot and also help out where I can


----------

